# 10 weeks of baby hammy



## Dechi

I have first pick of this litter. They are Winter Whites or Russian dwarf hamsters. In reality they are hybrids, as there are practically no more purebred Winter White hamsters in North America. There is one breeder in Ohio and that’s about it. 

99.9% of all Winter White hamsters are winter white/Campbell’s hybrids. Even though there are only 3 colors in Winter Whites, hybridation has brought on more.

So I can’t wait to see what colors those will be. Mom is pearl and dad is agouti (2 natural colors in Winter Whites). They are called Winter Whites because in the wild, they turn white in winter. There are 6 babies and they were born yesterday.

Without further adieu, here are the «*beautiful*» babies !


----------



## twyla

I call this the pinky stage


----------



## Dechi

twyla said:


> I call this the pinky stage


Ha Ha Ha ! Indeed... Do you have a hamster ?


----------



## Asta's Mom

How CUTE. can hardly wait to see your choice. How long till you pick one? They all look so sweet. Bet you can't wait to have one of them for you.


----------



## Dechi

Asta's Mom said:


> How CUTE. can hardly wait to see your choice. How long till you pick one? They all look so sweet. Bet you can't wait to have one of them for you.


I will pick one only after going to see them and I’ll leave with it on the spot. It will be in about 3 1/2 weeks. They only live 2 years so they become adults really fast !

I’m really looking forward to it. Having 3 weeks give me time to buy everything I need, so it’s perfect !


----------



## twyla

Dechi said:


> twyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call this the pinky stage
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha ! Indeed... Do you have a hamster ?
Click to expand...

 I have had a variety of rodents, hamsters. Mice and rats. But I do not have any at the moment


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Awww, this will be so fun to watch them grow and see which becomes your baby :love2:


----------



## Dogs4Life

It's funny how those alien looking creatures grow up into something cute!


----------



## Muggles

How exciting! How tiny are they at the moment?


----------



## Skylar

Muggles said:


> How exciting! How tiny are they at the moment?


 I wonder too, based on the bedding material they must be very tiny and oh so cute.


----------



## Dechi

Muggles said:


> How exciting! How tiny are they at the moment?


I would think they’re about the size of a quarter, for the body. They will weigh around 40-50 grams as adults, so that’s tiny, even as an adult.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

They're soooo teensy. I can't wait to see them with hair and what yours will look like. So you are flying to Ohio to get this little fella or gal?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Little rubber erasers hahaha! Am a little puzzled though......you say Winter Whites are hard to find? Our PetSmart stores here in San Diego has them........and they are even on sale right now for $12.99!!!! They also have some of the other colors/breeds too! Take a look at PetSmart in San Diego Calif ! Just wondering why you were told they are 'rare'? :dontknow: I'm just questioning the color /breed rarity, not the temperment of your hand raised baby, which I know is a different matter, just like a hand raised parrot vs a parent raised bird!




P.S. Customer reviews says they are sweet and are good pets! One person said hers has never bitten them!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

MollyMuiMa said:


> Am a little puzzled though......you say Winter Whites are hard to find? Our PetSmart stores here in San Diego has them........and they are even on sale right now for $12.99!!!! They also have some of the other colors/breeds too! Take a look at PetSmart in San Diego Calif ! Just wondering why you were told they are 'rare'? :dontknow:


Those are hybrids. Dechi said there is only one breeder of purebred winter whites in the US, in Ohio.


----------



## Dechi

Poodlebeguiled said:


> They're soooo teensy. I can't wait to see them with hair and what yours will look like. So you are flying to Ohio to get this little fella or gal?


I wish ! For now it will be a hybrid. Maybe one day I’ll get a purebred one for 300$ instead of 20$, lol !


----------



## Dechi

MollyMuiMa said:


> Little rubber erasers hahaha! Am a little puzzled though......you say Winter Whites are hard to find? Our PetSmart stores here in San Diego has them........and they are even on sale right now for $12.99!!!! They also have some of the other colors/breeds too! Take a look at PetSmart in San Diego Calif ! Just wondering why you were told they are 'rare'? :dontknow: I'm just questioning the color /breed rarity, not the temperment of your hand raised baby, which I know is a different matter, just like a hand raised parrot vs a parent raised bird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Customer reviews says they are sweet and are good pets! One person said hers has never bitten them!


In North America, unless you’re buying from the 1 or 2 breeders who import purebred Winter White from Europe, they are never, ever purebreds. A few breeders mixed them with Campbells many years ago and they were big suppliers to pet stores. So what happened is they completely ruined the breed.

Breeders will say they are selling Winter Whites, and so will pet stores. But they won’t have any pedigrees for them. Most people don’t even know they’re not Winter Whites. It’s really crazy.

I found my infos here, and by talking to the president of this Club. She gave me the name of the person who has Purebred Winter Whites in US, who just imported her first hamsters so she is new to it.

Scroll down to «*Russian Dwarfs*».

https://ontariohamsters.ca/education/different-species.html#russian-dwarfs


----------



## jojogal001

Oh my! Pinkys!! I am so excited for you! I remember how excited people got when I’d send the first shot to the new owners. You’re going to have so much fun watching it grow, get its little peach fuzz, and then their coats. I bet you’ll get attached to one at the peach fuzz, lol. Please continue to post pics as you get them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

The babies are 7 days old but I haven’t had anymore pictures. They can’t be handled before they’re 10 days old so maybe no pictures for a few more days.

I’ve decided on a boy. I don’t want to deal with a female in heat every 4 days for 12 months...


----------



## jojogal001

Can’t say I blame you dechi. Their temperament can really change when they’re in heat. Boys are babies their whole lives. Hopefully he’ll be sweeter and much friendlier. 

Do you want me to call them and strong arm them into sending you more pics? It’s my forte lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> Can’t say I blame you dechi. Their temperament can really change when they’re in heat. Boys are babies their whole lives. Hopefully he’ll be sweeter and much friendlier.
> 
> Do you want me to call them and strong arm them into sending you more pics? It’s my forte lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Ha Ha ! I’m sure you’re very good at it ! We’ll wait a little longer, I’ll let you know...


----------



## MaizieFrosty

A boy is an excellent choice :thumb:


----------



## Dechi

I will be picking up my baby boy in about 2 weeks now. There are mostly boys in the litter, and 3 or 4 colors.

Here they are at 6 days old (two days ago).

This is the second time I am posting this message. Why did it get deleted ?


----------



## jojogal001

Dechi said:


> I would think they’re about the size of a quarter, for the body. They will weigh around 40-50 grams as adults, so that’s tiny, even as an adult.




It’s so funny... 40-50 as an adult. When I bred rats, by the time they were 4 weeks and going home they were about 90-135 grams lol. Your baby will be awesomely tiny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mashaphan

Wow,in heat every 4 days! No,just no. Sad they only live 2 yrs,though:Cry:


----------



## Dechi

mashaphan said:


> Wow,in heat every 4 days! No,just no. Sad they only live 2 yrs,though:Cry:


My thought exactly...


----------



## Dechi

Here they are just shy of two weeks old. There seems to be 3 males and 3 females. I’m not exactly sure which ones are the males, but I think 2 of the 3 lighters ones are females. And the little one on top, left with red eyes is most probably a male.

She seems to be very busy and I don’t want to harass her with questions. So I guess I’ll have all my answers when I go get the baby. What’s important is that I have my pick between the males.


----------



## SamieNorman

Wow Dechi, they have changed so much in a matter of days!!! You're going to have so much fun with your new fur baby! Getting close to when you get to pick him up!


----------



## Dechi

SamieNorman said:


> Wow Dechi, they have changed so much in a matter of days!!! You're going to have so much fun with your new fur baby! Getting close to when you get to pick him up!


Yeah, it’s crazy how fast they change ! I’ve read puberty starts around 6 weeks old and that they’re lucky if they make it to 1 year old in the wild... These babies have a short lifespan. :-(


----------



## fjm

I have to say I find them much more appealing now they are furred up! I have been looking at prices in the UK - pedigree Winter Whites from reputable breeders are around £10/$12... Perhaps it would be worth a trip to collect breeding stock!


----------



## jojogal001

They are so adorable! I’m partial to the lightest one with the black stripe down it’s back. I know you can’t wait until you meet them... you’ll have so much fun playing with them all! So you’ve got 2 more weeks to wait? Hopefully it’ll go by quickly. 

So they hit puberty at 6 weeks? I know rats can breed at 4 weeks (although not common) and I’d have to separate boys and girls then lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindrops

They are very cute! Do the male hamsters tend to pee everywhere like other male rodents? I had a couple of mice for a while that I raised from little babies. They were great fun though terribly unhealthy as they were obtained from a feeder colony. The male was the first one I had and he was extremely sweet but once he hit puberty he would leave little drops of pee everywhere when handled, so I ended up getting him neutered and getting a baby girl mouse to keep him company. The neutering completely fixed the urine issue and he was a wonderful little mouse. He even acted as mother to his little sister and did a great job keeping her clean and warm (though I had to feed her). But then they both got cancer eventually.


----------



## Dechi

fjm said:


> I have to say I find them much more appealing now they are furred up! I have been looking at prices in the UK - pedigree Winter Whites from reputable breeders are around £10/$12... Perhaps it would be worth a trip to collect breeding stock!


Yeah, they’re pretty ugly when they’re born...

I wish I could have flown to the UK to get a purebred one ! Having a hybrid is a little bit scary. They are more prone to disease, both physical and mental. And you have to watch out for diabetes and obsessive/compulsive behavior. 

What reassures me a little bit is that they have been bred among hybrids for dozens of generations now. It’s no longer a Campbell with a Winter White, it’s hybrid with hybrid. So hopefully this makes them a lot healthier. Some breeders don’t even know they’re not pure Winter Whites and they’ve never even seen a Campbell.


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> They are so adorable! I’m partial to the lightest one with the black stripe down it’s back. I know you can’t wait until you meet them... you’ll have so much fun playing with them all! So you’ve got 2 more weeks to wait? Hopefully it’ll go by quickly.
> 
> So they hit puberty at 6 weeks? I know rats can breed at 4 weeks (although not common) and I’d have to separate boys and girls then lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like that one too, also the one with the red eyes, the tiniest one.

You’re probably right, it must be four weeks also, not six. I’d have to do more research.


----------



## Dechi

Raindrops said:


> They are very cute! Do the male hamsters tend to pee everywhere like other male rodents? I had a couple of mice for a while that I raised from little babies. They were great fun though terribly unhealthy as they were obtained from a feeder colony. The male was the first one I had and he was extremely sweet but once he hit puberty he would leave little drops of pee everywhere when handled, so I ended up getting him neutered and getting a baby girl mouse to keep him company. The neutering completely fixed the urine issue and he was a wonderful little mouse. He even acted as mother to his little sister and did a great job keeping her clean and warm (though I had to feed her). But then they both got cancer eventually.


Thanks ! I haven’t read about the males peeing everywhere. I thought it would be like male dogs; they don’t tend to mark if there are no females around.

Good to know though, I would gladly neuter if need be. What kind of vet did it for your mouse ? Regular or exotic pets ?

Hamsters are solitary, so there will be no friend for him. The risk of fighting and serious injuries/death is too great.


----------



## Muggles

Oh they are so cute now! So exciting.


----------



## zooeysmom

Dechi said:


> Thanks ! I haven’t read about the males peeing everywhere. I thought it would be like male dogs; they don’t tend to mark if there are no females around.


I have not had any problems with male hamsters marking or having a stronger urine smell. Male rats and mice, YES.


----------



## zooeysmom

They are all so cute! I can't wait to see which one is yours!


----------



## jojogal001

Is it common for hamsters to have so few babies? The litters i has from rats were big... and I mean over 14 every time except a couple. My largest was 21 but 6 didn’t survive, but then I had one of 19 and they all survived! Just takes me by surprise there are only 6. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> Is it common for hamsters to have so few babies? The litters i has from rats were big... and I mean over 14 every time except a couple. My largest was 21 but 6 didn’t survive, but then I had one of 19 and they all survived! Just takes me by surprise there are only 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t know about Syrians, which are 100-120 grams instead of the 40-50 grams for dwarfs. But when dwarfs have 6 or 7, it’s a big litter.


----------



## Dechi

It looks like I have my boy chosen for me ! 

There are two only to choose from (I suppose she is keeping the other one) : one mandarin and one lighter with the red eyes. The latter is jumpy, for lack of a better word, and the mandarin one is very calm. 

She knows I’m looking for a calm one and she strongly suggests the mandarin one for me. So I will go with the little mandarin baby


----------



## zooeysmom

Aww, getting more exciting! I love those mandarin oranges. They remind me of my golden Syrians.


----------



## Dechi

I’m getting aggravated by the day. The breeder (I know she’s young and probably in school and busy) takes so long to respond to my questions. And she hasn’t even sent me the pictures of my baby yet !

I’m afraid she’s not handling them enough for lack of time and that I’ll end up with a skittish little hamster. If I had other choices, I would walk away. But there is no other breeder that I can deal with.

Sigh. I guess I’ll just have to be patient. Just a few more days left.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Dechi said:


> I’m afraid she’s not handling them enough for lack of time and that I’ll end up with a skittish little hamster. If I had other choices, I would walk away. But there is no other breeder that I can deal with.


Dechi, even though temperament and handling play a huge role in a nice hammy, you can work with most of them to tame them with lots of handling sessions. But I know it's preferable to start off on the right foot!


----------



## Dechi

MaizieFrosty said:


> Dechi, even though temperament and handling play a huge role in a nice hammy, you can work with most of them to tame them with lots of handling sessions. But I know it's preferable to start off on the right foot!


I suppose it’s doable but since it’s my first hamster in a long time, and my last one was a biter, I’d like to play it safe.

So there’s a male she forgot about, so I might be able to choose between two males. There are six babies. And 3 males. How can you forget about one ? Arrrrgh.


----------



## jojogal001

Dechi said:


> I suppose it’s doable but since it’s my first hamster in a long time, and my last one was a biter, I’d like to play it safe.
> 
> 
> 
> So there’s a male she forgot about, so I might be able to choose between two males. There are six babies. And 3 males. How can you forget about one ? Arrrrgh.




I would imagine she was keeping the third for breeding, but might have been afraid of losing a sale so told you about him. Or, she decided she really didn’t need to keep a male out of this litter. I did that a couple of times (decided not to keep one for breeding) but was honest about why I had not told them about him. A breeder wants to keep the prettiest and nicest one for themself. 

You’re getting him at 4 weeks which is still plenty of time to have him bond to you. You can do it like you would a puppy in one way: food! Little treats of fruit, veggies and whatever else he likes. Tiny pieces of course. Let him run around on you. Put him down the front of your shirt where he feels safe but is always touching your skin, and pull him out often. Within a couple of days, he should be fine. 

And I’ll be honest, one of my litters I barely handled as I was sick most of the 4 weeks I had them. I did have a friend come twice a week to do so, but they were all skittish when they went home. (Again I was honest about the situation so they all knew.) using the steps I mentioned, they were nice and calm and trusting within 2-3 days. I hope this helps ease your worries a bit. Good luck with whichever you choose! Can’t wait to see pics! Did she say what color the third boy is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

They sure are cute...so much prettier with fur. lol. You must be getting really excited. Jojo's experience must be re-assuring with the social aspect. Good luck.


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> I would imagine she was keeping the third for breeding, but might have been afraid of losing a sale so told you about him. Or, she decided she really didn’t need to keep a male out of this litter. I did that a couple of times (decided not to keep one for breeding) but was honest about why I had not told them about him. A breeder wants to keep the prettiest and nicest one for themself.
> 
> You’re getting him at 4 weeks which is still plenty of time to have him bond to you. You can do it like you would a puppy in one way: food! Little treats of fruit, veggies and whatever else he likes. Tiny pieces of course. Let him run around on you. Put him down the front of your shirt where he feels safe but is always touching your skin, and pull him out often. Within a couple of days, he should be fine.
> 
> And I’ll be honest, one of my litters I barely handled as I was sick most of the 4 weeks I had them. I did have a friend come twice a week to do so, but they were all skittish when they went home. (Again I was honest about the situation so they all knew.) using the steps I mentioned, they were nice and calm and trusting within 2-3 days. I hope this helps ease your worries a bit. Good luck with whichever you choose! Can’t wait to see pics! Did she say what color the third boy is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, that’s reassuring ! She didn’t even tell me about it. I noticed she had added the last male on her facebook post. So I asked and she said she forgot...

The other male is the lightest color, it’s called wild pearl or something like that.

The fact that she’s lying has me worried. Will everything I’m buying be ready when I go ? Will there still be 2 males available ? Lying is never a good thing, as it makes people doubt everything you say. :-(


----------



## Dechi

I got a video of the mandarin baby and he is sooooo calm ! She’s petting him and he is just quietly laying in her hand, with his little back feet spread apart. 

I doubt the other male will be more calm than him, so he is probably my baby! 

I bought everything for him except one order on Amazon to do tomorrow. I’m so anxious to get him...


----------



## jojogal001

Oh, that’s great! Yes he does look very calm indeed. I can’t wait until you get him. I think all of us are as excited as you. When do you get him? It should be soon now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I am so excited for you, Dechi! He is SO cute


----------



## Muggles

He is really cute! So exciting.


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> Oh, that’s great! Yes he does look very calm indeed. I can’t wait until you get him. I think all of us are as excited as you. When do you get him? It should be soon now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If all goes well, Sunday.


----------



## jojogal001

You can start counting by hours now instead of days, lol. What time are you going to meet him? We could do a countdown for you :clock2:

I hope she is handling him a lot for you. It will make a difference in the short and long run. Those things I described to you earlier... when you thought you might be getting a skittish one... like wearing a hoodie and taking him everywhere.... I'd still do those things. It helps no matter how calm or jumpy they are when you bring them home. 

i know you're excited! And the waiting is almost over... just 24 hours plus a few. Do you have his cage all ready? I'm sure you do by now. I imagine you've had it ready a while.. haha.


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> You can start counting by hours now instead of days, lol. What time are you going to meet him? We could do a countdown for you :clock2:
> 
> I hope she is handling him a lot for you. It will make a difference in the short and long run. Those things I described to you earlier... when you thought you might be getting a skittish one... like wearing a hoodie and taking him everywhere.... I'd still do those things. It helps no matter how calm or jumpy they are when you bring them home.
> 
> i know you're excited! And the waiting is almost over... just 24 hours plus a few. Do you have his cage all ready? I'm sure you do by now. I imagine you've had it ready a while.. haha.


I will be getting him around 3-4 pm. I think he was handled a lot, so I’m happy about that.

Everything is ready but not the cage, because I’m buying it from the breeder. So he’ll have to stay in his carrier a little longer while I prepare everything.

I still have one order to come in from Amazon but it’s stuff that can wait.

Tomorrow’s the big day !


----------



## jojogal001

Dechi said:


> I will be getting him around 3-4 pm. I think he was handled a lot, so I’m happy about that.
> 
> Everything is ready but not the cage, because I’m buying it from the breeder. So he’ll have to stay in his carrier a little longer while I prepare everything.
> 
> I still have one order to come in from Amazon but it’s stuff that can wait.
> 
> Tomorrow’s the big day !




So here in EDT, you have about 27.5 hours!

Tick, tick. Tick, tock... [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001

About 25 hours... [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> About 25 hours... [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Ha Ha !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh my! That little creature is about as adorable as they come. He's so tiny and sweet. I can see why you're so excited for your new little Hammy. :angel:


----------



## jojogal001

Dechi don’t go to bed too early tonight because it’ll make the day longer tomorrow. Sleep as much of it away as possible!

23!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> Dechi don’t go to bed too early tonight because it’ll make the day longer tomorrow. Sleep as much of it away as possible!
> 
> 23!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll make sure to read my countdown before I go to bed ! I’m so lucky I have you to make it go by faster ! ;-)


----------



## jojogal001

Hehehe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

You might find it hard to sleep.

Count little Hammys... instead of counting sheep! :amen:


----------



## Dechi

Poodlebeguiled said:


> You might find it hard to sleep.
> 
> Count little Hammys... instead of counting sheep! :amen:


I kept thinking about hamsters instead of sleeping last night... Let’s hope I can sleep tonight !


----------



## Raindrops

Dechi said:


> Thanks ! I haven’t read about the males peeing everywhere. I thought it would be like male dogs; they don’t tend to mark if there are no females around.
> 
> Good to know though, I would gladly neuter if need be. What kind of vet did it for your mouse ? Regular or exotic pets ?
> 
> Hamsters are solitary, so there will be no friend for him. The risk of fighting and serious injuries/death is too great.


Sorry it took so long to reply! I used an exotic vet and just looked for one that had done a lot of neuters on rats (which is super common so isn't too hard to find). I know hamsters are not too closely related to mice so the males may be very different. And good they are solitary as then you don't have to worry they are lonely. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## jojogal001

On the lines of getting him neutered... like they said, if you can find a vet who’s done a lot of work with rats, that would be good. But don’t be mislead. My vet charged $40 to neuter a male. TWO other places quoted me in excess of (drum roll please...

$600!!??!!

Crazy! Maybe you can find rat breeders in your area and ask who they use for their rats. Both of us breeders in my area had our bet’s name in the contract. They didn’t have to use him, it was just a recommendation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty

jojogal001 said:


> On the lines of getting him neutered... like they said, if you can find a vet who’s done a lot of work with rats, that would be good. But don’t be mislead. My vet charged $40 to neuter a male. TWO other places quoted me in excess of (drum roll please...
> 
> $600!!??!!
> 
> Crazy! Maybe you can find rat breeders in your area and ask who they use for their rats. Both of us breeders in my area had our bet’s name in the contract. They didn’t have to use him, it was just a recommendation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never heard of a male hamster being neutered, it's just not necessary like it is with some male rats and rabbits. But $600+ for a rat neuter?! OMG! What are they trippin' on?!


----------



## Dechi

MaizieFrosty said:


> I have never heard of a male hamster being neutered, it's just not necessary like it is with some male rats and rabbits. But $600+ for a rat neuter?! OMG! What are they trippin' on?!


I wouldn’t do it as routine, only if absolutely necessary, which I don’t think will happen.

It’s good to know it’s an option though. My Betta fish is the same price as my hamster. Can you imagine spending 300$-600$ on a 25$ pet ? I would do it though if required, I mean it’s a living being that you don’t want to see suffer.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

You are a good pet parent, Dechi!


----------



## jojogal001

Only 4-5 hours!!!!!

At least in Florida lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

And we’re back !

When I got to the breeder’s house, I was very pleased with what I saw. Very clean cages, the room smelled really nice and the breeder herself was very knowledgeable. I had seen some of the videos, so I was expecting this, but still nice to see in person.

I had three males to choose from, as we had agreed. The smaller one is wasn’t interested in. The bigger mandarin one and his normal pearl brother were both excellent choices. Both were very calm, and I honestly didn’t know which to pick. I’m very good at picking puppies, but baby hamsters is a whole other game... 

So I pet them a few times each, and I noticed the mandarin brother nipped my hand or finger every time. His brother smelled me, but never even attempted to nip. Of course it doesn’t hurt, they’re small babies, but I prefer a hamster who from the start isn’t inclined to bite. And I have to admit I liked the pearl brother a lot !

I weighed him and he is 55 grams. Right now he is in his cage roaming around. I will have to get him a bigger one eventually, but for now it’s okay. 

Beckie wants him so bad she is shaking. I am forbidding her to put her paws on the table where the cage is. She will need a firm hand ! Merlin doesn’t care.

So without further adieu, here is Nuage. I thought he looked like a little cloud, so that’s his name !


----------



## Muggles

Eeee he is so cute! Welcome home Nuage! Hopefully Beckie gets used to him quickly.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Aww, Nuage is beautiful! His cage looks plenty big to me! Lucky hammy.


----------



## jojogal001

Thud!! He is so stinkin’ cute! Welcome Nuage... you’ve got a good mommy there. I think the cage looks big enough too. Good choice Dechi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar

Nuage Is the perfect name....he does look like a cloud. What an adorable hamster. So tiny.


----------



## Dogs4Life

He's so cute!! And so tiny! Congrats


----------



## Dechi

Thanks everyone !

I’m a very happy hammy mommy... After doing a little wheel and exploring his new surroundings, he is now happily sleeping. I think he is burrowed in the bedding, or maybe in his little house. I don’t see him.

I wasn’t sure if he’d be okay in my living room but the tv doesn’t seem to bother him.


----------



## Asta's Mom

I have never seen such a striking hammy - the white color is amazing and those precious eyes. Congratulations.


----------



## Newport

He’s cute.


----------



## Dechi

Thank you !

Today I think he is overwhelmed. With the dogs barking and whining and Beckie so interested in him, it must be stressful. He took a seed from my hand this morning but when I tried to pick him up, he flew. I should have waited, but he’s sooo cute !

I was gone this morning and haven’t seen him yet. He is burrowed somewhere. I am resisting the urge to look for him. I’m afraid he’s dead but I keep telling myself it’s normal, it takes time.

I got his new wheel and a few other things that I put in his cage. I changed his water. I’m trying to slowly establish a routine for us.

Everytime I come in the house it smells like wood shavings. It’s a nice, natural smell that I’m not familiar with yet.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Welcome home Nuage! He sure is a pretty little guy! Will you be getting him a hamster ball for some free roaming time LOL?


----------



## jojogal001

Dechi said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Today I think he is overwhelmed. With the dogs barking and whining and Beckie so interested in him, it must be stressful. He took a seed from my hand this morning but when I tried to pick him up, he flew. I should have waited, but he’s sooo cute !
> 
> I was gone this morning and haven’t seen him yet. He is burrowed somewhere. I am resisting the urge to look for him. I’m afraid he’s dead but I keep telling myself it’s normal, it takes time.
> 
> I got his new wheel and a few other things that I put in his cage. I changed his water. I’m trying to slowly establish a routine for us.
> 
> Everytime I come in the house it smells like wood shavings. It’s a nice, natural smell that I’m not familiar with yet.




Try to pick him up as soon and as much as possible, even this early on. Cup him in your hands, stuff him in your shirt: anything/where he can feel safe and secure on you. If you leave him alone for a few days he’ll get less tame... pretty quickly. Just don’t let him meet the dogs until he feels safe in your hands, then let the dogs gently sniff him while holding him, and for very brief periods at first. But sounds like everything is going great! And he certainly is a beauty! I just love the stripe down his back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh my goodness! He's cute! Congrats on your new little pet.


----------



## Dechi

MollyMuiMa said:


> Welcome home Nuage! He sure is a pretty little guy! Will you be getting him a hamster ball for some free roaming time LOL?


Thank you !

Just like with dogs and other animals. hamster care has really evolved over the last few years. I used to have a ball for my hamsters when I was young, because we were told it’s good for them but today it’s not something you buy when you’re a good owner, even though they still carry them in pet stores. It is said to be very stressful for the animal, who feels trapped in a small space without much air.

He will have a homemade park and will get free time in it many times a week. And time with me at least once a day for sure !


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> Try to pick him up as soon and as much as possible, even this early on. Cup him in your hands, stuff him in your shirt: anything/where he can feel safe and secure on you. If you leave him alone for a few days he’ll get less tame... pretty quickly. Just don’t let him meet the dogs until he feels safe in your hands, then let the dogs gently sniff him while holding him, and for very brief periods at first. But sounds like everything is going great! And he certainly is a beauty! I just love the stripe down his back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the videos from a Youtuber I follow said the same thing. So that’s what I’m doing. I took him out 10 minutes on the sofa tonight. I used his house, he stepped in it and I carried him on the sofa. Then I pet him and let him explore me. I kept Beckie away. She is very persistent but she needs to learn and impulse control is good for her.

Right after I put him in his cage, he went in his house. I think it is stressful and makes him tired. But that’s what needs to be done so we can all be a happy family ! 

Thanks for your advice !


----------



## jojogal001

Dechi said:


> One of the videos from a Youtuber I follow said the same thing. So that’s what I’m doing. I took him out 10 minutes on the sofa tonight. I used his house, he stepped in it and I carried him on the sofa. Then I pet him and let him explore me. I kept Beckie away. She is very persistent but she needs to learn and impulse control is good for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Right after I put him in his cage, he went in his house. I think it is stressful and makes him tired. But that’s what needs to be done so we can all be a happy family !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice !




Sounds great! Isn’t it nice we have YouTube to check things out? I remember when I’d ask someone something and they’d tell me to google it. Now everybody says look it up on YouTube lol. What did we do before PC’s?

Keep up the good work Dechi and it’ll pay off in the long run. I wish you much happiness with Nuage. Can’t wait for more pics and updates!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos

Welcome little Nuage!


----------



## Dechi

Day 3. The routine is starting to take place. Nuage sleeps pretty much all day. He comes out of his little house once before noon, has a drink and a little snack and goes back to bed. Then I only see his little face around 7 pm.

I then take him out and pet him for about 10 minutes. I sit on the couch and let him walk on me and get used to me scent and presence. I offer him food but he doesn’t want it most of the time. He’s not relaxed enough to eat with me around.

I weighed him and he is still 55 grams. Same weight. I hope he gains soon. At least he’s not losing.

Then he goes back to his cage, does a little wheel, puts a little food in his pouch and goes back in his house. He might come out a little after that, but not for long.

It seems to me he is still very unsure, which I understand since he lost his brothers and sisters and only home he knew.

I’ll try to take pictures soon, I forget.


----------



## jojogal001

Sounds great Dechi! At least he is sitting in your hand and letting you pet him. And also running all over you. I wouldn’t worry much about his weight. He may go a few days, and the next day you weigh him he could be 5 grams heavier! I can’t wait to see updated pics... he is so darn cute AND beautiful at the same time. I think those of us who are following won’t let you forget for too long about new pics [emoji6].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

Week 4.

Not the greatest pictures, too dark. 

I changed his cage today, it was too small. Now it’s almost double the size and I like it better. I kind of ruined the lid so I will unfortunately have to buy another full bin to get another lid. Sigh, I’m learning...

Here’s Nuage and his little butt. He will be one month old two days.


----------



## jojogal001

Look at that teeninsey tail! Darn he is so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

Nuage sure likes burrowing in his bed litter. I didn’t see him at all last night. I came down at 11 pm to check on him and he was still in his den.

I thought he would be dead this morning but when I checked I could tell he had eaten his mealworms and used his wheel. I had to spot clean his cage so I took him out of his hiding place (an empty scott towel roll). I pet him a bit and weighed him. I was very surprised, as he is... 75 grams ! He was 55 grams 6 days ago when I got him. He had a few goodies in his pouch, but even then he would still be 70-72 grams.

So he’s not dying at all ! 

Here he is.


----------



## jojogal001

Wow. You can tell by the picture he is growing! Lots of weight in six days. He’s eating well mom... don’t worry! He’s probably running the wheel at full speed while you’re sleeping [emoji23]. He looks great Dechi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mashaphan

What a doll! And doing well,it seems. Still getting used to the new digs;Sure he will come out more often as time goes on-he's a baby,after all:kiss:


----------



## Dechi

Week 5 : 

I had my kitchen scale accidentally set to ounces without knowing it, so I had been weighing him in ounces, lol ! I realized it tonight and corrected it. He is now 23 grams, which makes a lot more sense...

When I got him 9 days ago, he was 15,6 g. So his weight has increased by 47% in 9 days, which is amazing ! He is still very tiny but growing.

I made a bigger bin cage for him and he was spending pretty much all of his time borrowed in a corner. It was making it difficult for me to interact with him (I do it at least once a day) and it was slowing the adaptation process. He seems to be feeling more secure in his smaller bin cage because he comes out more.

So I put him back in his smaller bin cage temporarily. Until he is very comfortable in his surroundings and has fully adapted to his new life. Unfortunately Beckie is still very much trying to get to him but we’re working on it.

Tonight I made him a park out of a big cardboard box and put a few toys in it. I let him walk around for about 2-3 minutes. The goal was just to slowly acclimate him to the idea of having a place where he can play. I’ll do that a few times a week and increase the play time as he gets more comfortable. If he starts to enjoy it, he’ll have a 30-40 minute play time 3-4 times a week. Or more if he’s really into it.

No new pictures but soon I hope.


----------



## Mufar42

I am happy that you are enjoying your new lil guy. He is cute and It sounds like all is going well.


----------



## Dechi

Mufar42 said:


> I am happy that you are enjoying your new lil guy. He is cute and It sounds like all is going well.


I do enjoy him, thanks ! So much easier than a new puppy, there is no comparison. Of course it’s a totally different kind of relationship, but it’s interesting.

I sort of see it as «*a fish with hair that you can pet*», lol !


----------



## jojogal001

I am happy he is doing so well. but almost 50% weight gain in 9 days? Wow, a little piggie of a hammy! I bet he'll end up loving his playground. It sounds like he will be having a lot of fun with it. Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> I am happy he is doing so well. but almost 50% weight gain in 9 days? Wow, a little piggie of a hammy! I bet he'll end up loving his playground. It sounds like he will be having a lot of fun with it. Thanks for all the updates!


I could be wrong with the weighing, but I do ‘t think so. I’ve had my scale for a long time and used it for my parrots too and it was very precise. Maybe I didn’t read it well, that’s a possibility, since I basically can’t see close with my glasses.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh my goodness, he's cute and such a pretty little thing...lovely coloring, that white with the little bit of grayish in there. So tiny and exquisite. How something so small can be put together with such perfection is amazing. That is so good that he's gaining weight and thriving so well. I'm very happy you're enjoying him.


----------



## jojogal001

Dechi said:


> I could be wrong with the weighing, but I do ‘t think so. I’ve had my scale for a long time and used it for my parrots too and it was very precise. Maybe I didn’t read it well, that’s a possibility, since I basically can’t see close with my glasses.




Oh I’m sure you read it right. It’s just impressive growth [emoji4]. The baby rats used to do that too. They were about 8 grams when born then anywhere fro 95-135 at 4 weeks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> Oh I’m sure you read it right. It’s just impressive growth . The baby rats used to do that too. They were about 8 grams when born then anywhere fro 95-135 at 4 weeks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, almost 40 times heavier !

Nuage is 25 grams today. We’re making progress, he is more comfortable in his surroundings. He likes edamame, brocoli, sweet peas and loves his meal worms (I hate them but hey, he needs protein. I don’t feed them alive...)

Today I gave him a little whimzee. He likes to chew on it too. I took it out tonight, he can’t eat too much he’s so small.


----------



## Dechi

Week 6 :

Here are some pictures of nuage. He is pretty stable in his routine. Clock change hasn’t phased him, he kept his 9pm short time out. He eats well, his favorites are meal worms, sun flower seeds and vegetable greens.


----------



## jojogal001

He’s so cute... and tiny! Can he turn his exercise wheel? J/K. He is such a beautiful boy. Sounds like he’s settling in nicely. Can you pick him up easier than in the beginning? Didn’t he use to run and hide? You’re such a good mom to a little Nuage, I’m sure he’s pretty darn happy.

ETA: Forgot to tell you how much I’m enjoying the photo updates. I love watching him grow and develop. Thank you!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I love him!


----------



## Skylar

He’s gorgeous, and so cute. I’m glad you’re posting about him.


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> He’s so cute... and tiny! Can he turn his exercise wheel? J/K. He is such a beautiful boy. Sounds like he’s settling in nicely. Can you pick him up easier than in the beginning? Didn’t he use to run and hide? You’re such a good mom to a little Nuage, I’m sure he’s pretty darn happy.
> 
> ETA: Forgot to tell you how much I’m enjoying the photo updates. I love watching him grow and develop. Thank you!


He has gotten a lot better at turning the wheel. At first I gave him a flying saucer type of wheel, which the breeder sold me, which is very easy to turn, but he was running so fast on it that he was getting thrown everywhere around. He kept running anyways and it was so violent I was afraid it would cause brain damage.

https://www.amazon.ca/Ware-Manufact...keywords=Hamster+wheel&qid=1572925179&sr=8-10

So I decided to give him the Silent Wheel on the picture and see how he would manage. As I thought he got better and now I think it’s enjoyable for him, even though still a little bit hard.

Nuage is also now a lot more comfortable in his surroundings, and he won’t flee if I open the lid on his bin and reach in. I can pick him up easily and he will sometimes come into my hand by himself. He also gets 1-2 sunflower seeds when I pick him up. Either before or after.

I’m glad you enjoy his story, thank you for reading me !


----------



## Dechi

Thank you Maizie and Skylar, I’m glad Nuage has a few fans... 

Oh, and I wanted to add... His bowl looks pretty sad, but he has already eaten his meal worms (he gets them every morning) and his vegetables for the day. He gets very tiny pieces, to avoid diarrhea. Also, to encourage foraging, I don’t put his seeds in his bowl, I sprinkle it around in his bin. He gets a little less than a tablespoon every day also.


----------



## Muggles

Oh my gosh he is so cute! Love him.


----------



## Dechi

Nuage is 29 grams today, at 42 days old. He is such a sweetheart, very cute and his fur is so soft ! He takes a bath everyday; today when I picked him up he still had sand in his fur, lol !

I sit on the sofa with him every night and he is starting to stay in my hand or on my belly longer and longer. Today he stayed still for a good 30 seconds. That might sound short, but for a baby hamster, it’s a long time !

I’ve started doing a little training for potential vet visits, so he is easier to handle by the vets and to try to avoid having to use anesthetic for basic care. I saw a video about that and thought it was a very good idea ! You get them used to being put upside down, having their bellies, ears, feet touched, teeth and eyes examined and so forth. Tonight I turned him upside down 2-3 times, 2-3 seconds each time. He didn’t freak out at all.

Guess who was watching all of it very closely...


----------



## Muggles

Yay! Glad he is settling in well. Hopefully Beckie gets used to him soon.


----------



## Dechi

Muggles said:


> Yay! Glad he is settling in well. Hopefully Beckie gets used to him soon.


She’s a tiny bit better, not much but I’ll take it. Her obsession has slightly gone down.


----------



## Dechi

Week 7 in 2 days but this was so cute I had to take a picture. Nuage is 31 grams.

I had to clean his bin so I put him in his playground. When I was done, this is where I found him... 

He was so comfy I didn’t have the heart to remove him from the egg crate so I put it straight in his bin cage.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Awww, so cute. You are making me wish I had a hammy, but I'm so glad I get to live vicariously thru you


----------



## Dechi

MaizieFrosty said:


> Awww, so cute. You are making me wish I had a hammy, but I'm so glad I get to live vicariously thru you


Ha Ha Ha ! If you get one he’ll have to have his 10 weeks thread !


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Dechi said:


> Ha Ha Ha ! If you get one he’ll have to have his 10 weeks thread !


Oh, I'd already have one by now if it weren't for my asthma :sad:


----------



## Dechi

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oh, I'd already have one by now if it weren't for my asthma :sad:


Mine is fine so far (fingers crossed). Dwarfs are so small, they are very clean and there is so little urine that there’s a chance I’ll be okay. 

I do sneeze more though, and my eyes are itchy, but it’s most probably from the dogs since it has been going on for months and I have contact with Nuage a few minutes a day only.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I'm glad your allergies are tolerable with him. But I wish you didn't have to suffer from them at all. People who are not allergic to animals are so lucky!


----------



## jojogal001

*THUD* at him in the egg crate. He is just too adorable. I am happy he is still doing well. I can't remember how big you said he should be at adult size? 

Also for your asthma, I think there is dust free bedding you can use for him. It would help a lot. I can't remember what it is, but I used it for my ratties for a while, but it costs a bit more, and with so many babies and 9 adults, I had to go back to the regular stuff.


----------



## Dechi

jojogal001 said:


> *THUD* at him in the egg crate. He is just too adorable. I am happy he is still doing well. I can't remember how big you said he should be at adult size?
> 
> Also for your asthma, I think there is dust free bedding you can use for him. It would help a lot. I can't remember what it is, but I used it for my ratties for a while, but it costs a bit more, and with so many babies and 9 adults, I had to go back to the regular stuff.


He should be around 50 grams at adult size. I do use dust free bedding. I think it’s the smell that makes me sneeze.

I am having a dilemma with him. I’ve switched back and forth between a more natural habitat, with deep layers of bedding so he can burrow and make nests, and one with less bedding, where he uses the hides I provide to make his nest.

Here’s why : with the natural habitat, he will only come out to eat maybe 1-2 minutes in the morning, and then come out at night, but will run in his tunnel if I try to go near his bin. Which means I can’t interact with him. I haven’t interacted with him in 3 days now. He is still young and I fear he might revert to being wild if he is not handled regularly.

With less bedding, I can handle him easily, since he can’t hide in deep tunnels. Which means I can pet him for a short while every night. Not too long, just a few minutes, since I want to go slow and respect him.

So I’m torn between leaving him be in best suited environment and not having contact, or making contact happen in a less suited (but still fine) environment. His needs versus my needs.

To anyone reading this, what would you do ? Jojo, did you have similar dilemmas with your rats ?


----------



## jojogal001

Dechi said:


> He should be around 50 grams at adult size. I do use dust free bedding. I think it’s the smell that makes me sneeze.
> 
> I am having a dilemma with him. I’ve switched back and forth between a more natural habitat, with deep layers of bedding so he can burrow and make nests, and one with less bedding, where he uses the hides I provide to make his nest.
> 
> Here’s why : with the natural habitat, he will only come out to eat maybe 1-2 minutes in the morning, and then come out at night, but will run in his tunnel if I try to go near his bin. Which means I can’t interact with him. I haven’t interacted with him in 3 days now. He is still young and I fear he might revert to being wild if he is not handled regularly.
> 
> With less bedding, I can handle him easily, since he can’t hide in deep tunnels. Which means I can pet him for a short while every night. Not too long, just a few minutes, since I want to go slow and respect him.
> 
> So I’m torn between leaving him be in best suited environment and not having contact, or making contact happen in a less suited (but still fine) environment. His needs versus my needs.
> 
> To anyone reading this, what would you do ? Jojo, did you have similar dilemmas with your rats ?




I would use less bedding and have more contact with him. And being you’ve had him for a while I think you can stop going so slow. The more you handle and pet him the friendlier he will be. 

Also, my rat cages were decked out with hammocks, tubing and an igloo. Because of that, if I wanted to take them out, they would jump up on a hammock, or run into the tube or igloo. Now that wasn’t true even half the time except when they were babies. Most of my ratites would come to the door of the cage when I walked up and crawl right up on me when I opened the door. But rats actually bond with their owners: not the same as being tame. Along with health, they are bred for temperament (unlike those that are bred for feeding purposes). 

I think maybe less chances to have a wild stare of mind, the more you will enjoy him. And if he’s coming out for only a couple minutes to eat, he is probably packing his cheeks and depositing it in the layers of bedding, which makes it unnecessary to emerge when he gets hungry. 

He’s young still, and with the less bedding he won’t miss what he doesn’t know. Try a small igloo with just a small bit of bedding below it for his house. You can simply lift it up when you want to take him out. I did that with the baby rats. They didn’t have hammocks, just some bedding in their bin with the igloo. It worked out really well for me, and was able to get the babies sweet. 

But trust your instincts, I think you’re doing great. You said yourself that less bedding would still be fine, and you’re right. The longer he goes without being handled the less tame/friendly he will be.


----------



## Dechi

Thanks Jojo, you confirmed what I was feeling. I’ll rearrange everything on my next cleaning, today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dechi

Week 8 in 2 days (wednesday) : 

Nuage was 33 grams 3 days ago, which means he has doubled his weight in approximately 1 month since I got him.

Here are some pictures from this week-end.


----------



## jojogal001

Oh Dechi he looks soooo relaxed in your hand... that is so awesome! You have done such wonderful things with/for him. I love all the pics you have posted. He just couldn’t be any cuter.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

He's so cute. Squeeeeeeeee. And yes, very comfy looking there in his little spot in your hand...like a little nest. Cute!


----------

